# Sparrowhawk in my garden, first ever time



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I've always wanted to photograph a bird of prey, hadnt had a chance, the only time i usually see any is when were holidaying down south. So i couldnt believe it when looking out the window as i saw a stunning sparrowhawk divebomb a pigeon and then for it to fly into my front garden carrying a bird almost as large as it was 
Think its a female, only uploaded this one photo, it was zoomed in at max, balanced on a thin round bar, and on a windy overcast day so the photo's are no where near as good as they could have been.


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats man! A buzzard or sparrowhawk took a dive at the hens a few weeks back :gasp:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Fantastic pic, well done


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

superb!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

stunning. my gran had one in her garden also eating a pigeon. it was in her garden for 20mins she said took a few photos sadly none as clear as yours :no1:


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Excellent shot! What a beautiful sparrowhawk.


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sooo envious. What a great sight and great pic as well. :2thumb:

Best I ever saw was a kestrel that caught a starling in our backyard.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Very awesome, I love it when BOP's prey on pigeons. Natural pest control, nothing against pigeons ofcourse there just to damn good at adapting to humans hahaha


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Awesome Pic mate !!!!!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> the photo's are no where near as good as they could have been.


Wow man, you set very high standards for yourself.

That's a cracking shot. Well done!

Its a male bird BTW. The hen is brown.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Wow man, you set very high standards for yourself.
> 
> That's a cracking shot. Well done!


 
I must admit it's a shame the face isn't in focus however it's just brilliant to have a photo of this behaviour and bird regardless of the quality of the photo.


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow!! That is a stunning bird and amazing pic!


----------



## louise83 (May 10, 2011)

Amazing picture! We get one in the garden alot, usually at my neighbours avery or chickens, have also seen it taking out a little brown bird once, amazing sight as about 7 other bird started dive bombing the sparrowhawk!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

carpinteyrodeq said:


> dr dre beats studio


Argh wow you sound so legit, how soon can you sign me up so i can give you all my money?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome, once saw a sparrowhawk sat on a neighbours fence eating a robin!
Love these birds - those eyes !! 

Often get them swooping through the gap between our house and next door, usually hear the finches etc give it loads on the alarm calls......... :gasp:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice shot here.

Ive seen a couple of fly-throughs in my garden, and i did get some shots of a female perched in my tree, but the closest Ive seen to your pic, is just a pile of feathers(I was out for the whole day though)so i missed it.:bash:


----------

